# VServer: Subdomains für verschiedene "Services"



## jtc (9. März 2011)

Huhu,

ich hab mal eine "Verständnis Frage":
Ich würde mir gerne einen vServer mit einer TLD (.de).

Nun möchte ich auf diesem vServer z.B. Teamspeak, Spiel-Server, etc. laufen lassen.

Ist es möglich, dass ich für jedes "Programm" eine eigene Subdomain anlege?
Angenommen mir würde abc.de gehören.

Gibt man dann ts.abc.de ein kommt man in TS.
Dies soll aber nicht gehen, wenn man nur abc.de als Hostname einträgt.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 


Mich würde nur interessieren ob dies geht, da wie ist auch interessant muss aber nicht erklärt werden (ggfs. ein paar Stichwörter geben, damit die Google Suche vereinfacht wird).


Danke!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. März 2011)

Hallo jtc,

wenn deine Domain example.com auf die gleiche IP-Adresse zeigt wie auch ts.example.com, dann kann in jedem Fall eine Verbindung zu einem Server-Programm hergestellt werden (egal, welches es ist). Verhindern kannst du es nur, wenn dafuer unterschiedliche IP-Adressen eingesetzt werden und sich das entsprechende Programm dann auch nur an die eine von dir gewuenschte IP-Adresse bindet.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## jtc (10. März 2011)

Hallo Arne,

das habe ich mir leider schon gedacht. Naja ist ja auch nur logisch.

Danke für deine Antwort!


Gruß


----------

